# job hunting getting harder for foreigner?



## sherly_627 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm Malaysian. I just resigned a job in Singapore last year. My husband is Singaporean so I really hope to relocate in Singapore. However, I heard that foreigner getting harder on job hunting nowadays. I wish to know what is my chances of getting an IT job in Singapore. I have experience in SQL, Crystal Report and lvl 1 client support with CCNA cert and degree in Networking.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, getting a job and (even more so) getting a work visa is harder and harder these days, because the government tries to restrict the inflow of foreigners and reserve jobs for locals.
If you are married to a citizen for more than 2 years, you can apply for an LTVP+, which allows work. Before that, you would have to find a job first and qualify for a work visa on your own merit.


----------



## sherly_627 (Jan 25, 2014)

beppi said:


> Yes, getting a job and (even more so) getting a work visa is harder and harder these days, because the government tries to restrict the inflow of foreigners and reserve jobs for locals.
> If you are married to a citizen for more than 2 years, you can apply for an LTVP+, which allows work. Before that, you would have to find a job first and qualify for a work visa on your own merit.



Thanks for your advise. But I dun think will apply for LTVP+. I will try my luck to search around again and hope can get a job. Hopefully after CNY I can have my opportunity to at least get some interview. :bounce:


----------

